# New Slingshot Rubber testing



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I always did get a kick out of testing new rubber types. I've tested:

Vulcollan ( A polyurethane Elastomer )

Pure Gum Rubber

Spanish Gum

India/Malasia Gum

Linatex ( A High content Latex Rubber )

Latex ( Med and food grade) Presently the best all around slingshot rubber out there IMHO.

Santoprene ( Synthetic Rubber )

Fluoroelastomers ( A few different grades-there are MANY )

Polymer Elastomers ( Again a few types but there are many)

Silicone Rubber blends ( A few-there are many )

Pale Crepe sheeting

I probably have forgot a few too.

Anyway, I've recently been doing some research on TPE's. Thermoplastic Elastomers. I've called a few companies for samples

and I just got a few tubing samples today. I'm also trying to get some sheeting. The specs on some of these products caught my eye.

We're talking 950% to 1250% Elongation factors with good tensile strength and Durometers of 35 to 45 on the "A" scale.

These are right in the good numbers for slingshot rubbers. The elongation factors are up there! Considering the highest elongation rubber in use now has a factor of 810% ( Linatex ).

The samples I got were 950% and 1050%. They didn't have samples of the highest elongation available. In the past I have found some Polymer Elastomers with really good numbers

but the difficulty in getting specific samples ( These are poured products-available in 55 gallon drums-little to much material for testing! ) -you see what I mean.

I'll rig something up and run it through the Chrony when I can. This TPE looks promising! BTW Hygienic has some synthetic Elastomer now that has an elongation factor of over 900%.

The popular latex sheeting they sell has a 780% factor. Good stuff for nuts like me! Keep youse posted!


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

cool, I was always wondering about the lanatex I have some but it's so thick.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting, Gary. Glad you're still out there ahead of the curve, bud.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lets us know what you come up with Gary .


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

MakeSlingshots said:


> cool, I was always wondering about the lanatex I have some but it's so thick.


I've told the Linatex people on a few occasions that they should produce a few thinner gauges (thicknesses )of their product.

A thinner version, maybe around .025" -.030" would probably make it the best slingshot rubber out there.

They make their money in mining applications so slingshots aren't big for them.

BTW, if your Linatex is thick, use a thin width and make sure you measure (mic ) both ends so the thin end will go near the pouch ( and take my word there will be a thinner end ). Their quality control on sheets is horrendous.

Hopefully they've gotten better.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

1250 elongation?? I would love to see the chrony results and the life on those things.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks Gary! Anxiously waiting ....


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

So at 1250% and a 40" draw, I'd need an active length of 3.2"! Is that right? Should put an end to band tangle if it is...

Thanks FB-


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

CornDawg said:


> So at 1250% and a 40" draw, I'd need an active length of 3.2"! Is that right? Should put an end to band tangle if it is...
> 
> Thanks FB-


HAH!!! right on Bud!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The amazing thing to me is that the bands would be generating velocity for 36.8 inches of a 40 inch draw.

Whoop, whoop!


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

CornDawg said:


> So at 1250% and a 40" draw, I'd need an active length of 3.2"! Is that right? Should put an end to band tangle if it is...
> 
> Thanks FB-


 imagine the speed shoots.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I also have some elastic fishing line that someone sent me. Very highly elastic,it is pure latex and about 1/16" in diameter-solid tubing. Stuff really stretches. I'll add that to the other stuff to test-when I can. They use this stuff a lot for carp fishing in Great Britain. I fish a lot but I can't figure out how they use this stuff. When I set the hook, I want very little stretch. Oh well food for another thread!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've made some progress as far as setting up for some testing-just need some sun and some privacy ( This is New Jersey so someone is always around! )

I have exactly 4 of the same slingshots, with exactly the same pouches and exactly the same band length-8 inches from prong to pouch tie.

I've included pictures of the set-ups. From left to right they are: Try-Mark RRT's ( tapered red tubes ), TPE (Thermoplastic Elastomer-totally synthetic ) medium diameter,TPE regular tube size and this solid latex round stock they use for fishing in Europe-it's pure latex and really stretches.

I fish but I still can't figure out how they use this stuff for fishing. I like no stretch when I set the hook-this stuff stretches so I don't know what benefit there is to it. Well, we care about it's potential for slingshots so when I can I'll load these bad boys up and see what we got. Just stretching them it seems that the clear TPE is gonna be good. Fun!


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

great to here about new elastics hey gary still got that thicker linetex ya had 3 years ago fling s old lead sinkers pretty good velocities


----------

